# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Бюджетная 64-разрядность: обзор процессора AMD Sempron 3400+

## ALEX(XX)

64-битные системы с архитектурой x86-64 завоёвывают всё большую популярность. Процессоры с поддержкой соответствующих технологий AMD64 и EM64T широко распространены на рынке, самая популярная пользовательская операционная система Windows XP официально доступна и в 64-битном варианте, количество программных продуктов, использующих 64-разрядные режимы, неуклонно растёт. Фактически, если не принимать во внимание сложности переходного периода (в частности сырость драйверов, проблемы с некоторыми программами и проч.) для повсеместной миграции на x86-64 не хватает лишь малого: бюджетных 64-битных систем. Однако и эта проблема начинает решаться. Не так давно Intel стал предлагать LGA775 процессоры марки Celeron D с технологией EM64T, а вслед за Intel на подобный шаг решилась и AMD, выпустив CPU линейки Sempron с активированной технологией AMD64.
Таким образом, владельцы недорогих платформ получают прекрасный шанс приобщиться к 64-битности: теперь для создания x86-64 системы не требуется больших финансовых затрат. Стоимость младших моделей процессоров, имеющих технологии EM64T или AMD64, упала до $60-$70.
Вместе с началом выпуска процессоров Sempron с технологией AMD64 компания AMD представила и очередную, более скоростную модель CPU в этой линейке. Новый процессор стоимостью $134 получил рейтинг 3400+. Именно такой процессор и появился в нашей лаборатории. Поскольку главной изюминкой этого CPU, в основе которого лежит обновлённое ядро Palermo ревизии E6, стала совместимость с архитектурой x86-64, мы решили провести тестирование этого CPU именно в 64-битном режиме, в операционной системе Windows XP Professional x64 Edition. То есть, данная статья будет посвящена исследованию работы бюджетных процессоров в 64-разрядной среде.
Далее на fcenter.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Интересен вывод



> Сравнение Sempron 3400+ с конкурирующим предложением от Intel, процессором Celeron 351 показывает, что *бюджетные CPU от AMD имеют более высокую производительность в большинстве приложений*. Особенно это преимущество проявляется в современных играх, где Sempron 3400+ обгоняет своего конкурента чуть ли не в полтора раза. Таким образом, мы можем утверждать, что в своей ценовой категории Sempron 3400+ можно считать наилучшим выбором.

----------

